# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Началось бета-тестирование OpenOffice.org 3.3

## Kuzz

Началось бета-тестирование офисного пакета OpenOffice.org 3.3. В представленной тестовой версии сформированы все новые возможности, запланированные для включения в финальный релиз, который ожидается осенью текущего года. Новая ветка также примечательна тем, что при ее подготовке осуществлен переход проекта на использование распределенной системы управления исходными текстами Mercurial и использование новой модульной системы сборки.

Из добавленных улучшений можно отметить:

 Начало реализации нового интерфейса пользователя, разработанного в рамках проекта Renaissance, в котором вместо классического меню будет использован ленточный (ribbon) интерфейс (сгруппированные по рабочим панелям и разграниченные табами функции), похожий на Microsoft Office 2007. Прототип нового интерфейса продемонстрирован в данном видеоролике. Быстрое обращение к тезаурусу через меню, отображаемое при правом клике мышью;     Возможность назначения произвольных цветов для вкладок в электронных таблицах;     Переработка диалога для вывода на печать;     Начальная поддержка фильтров для экспорта документов в форматах MS Office 2007;     Переработанная встроенная система поиска, похожая на поиск в Firefox.     В параметрах документа добавлена вкладка "File/Properties../Security", позволяющая установить пароль на редактирование документа в writer и calc, ранее паролем можно было ограничить только общий доступ к документу;     В Calc число строк в таблице увеличено с 65 тыс. до 1 миллиона;     Экспорт в формате PDF теперь поддерживает опциональное встраивание всех 14 стандартных PDF-шрифтов;     В интерфейсе для построения диаграмм появилась возможность использования объектов рисования, например, можно начертить произвольную линию, прямоугольник, вставить текст и т.п.

И тут ленточный(((

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> использован ленточный (ribbon) интерфейс


А сколько ж говна было вылито на МС с его ленточным интерфейсом... Ну да, главное облить помоями, а потом прикинуться шлангами и сказать, что это круто. Инновация, фигли.

----------


## strat

вот только лента в ОО выглядит уж как то коряво и некрасиво

----------


## antanta

Запарила смена интерфейсов сама по себе. Вместо вкуривания "Intel® 64 and IA-32 Architectures Software Developer’s Manual" приходится тратить время на изучение новых свистохрапелок. Дэбилы! А изучать приходится, и все ради того, чтобы объяснить при необходимости юзеру, где что настроить. Причем, грешат этим абсолютно все разработчики. Как сговорились. Да к любому, даже самому кривому интерфейсу можно привыкнуть, изучив его. И пусть бы был. А любой "интуитивно более понятный" для новичка будет выглядеть как "новые ворота". Ибо сказано: "Единственный интуитивно понятный интерфейс - грудь матери. Остальному приходится учиться". Извините, накипело.

----------

